# Visited a local Bird Sanctuary



## katharinemfinch (May 27, 2015)

I am lucky enough to live down the road from a sanctuary that takes in some birdies that need a home as well as providing aviaries for people to look around. They also have free flying birds which is lovely. I have attached some photos from my day out


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Seem's like you made a new friend...

Thank's for sharing some cool pic's...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, thanks for sharing some pics of your visit to the bird sanctuary!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these nice pictures


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What lovely pictures  Looks like you had a wonderful time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great the place you visited takes in birds that need a home.

Do they then look for someone to adopt the birds or do they keep them at the sanctuary from then on?

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your outing with us!*


----------



## katharinemfinch (May 27, 2015)

They keep rehined birds with them but if their birds breed they help raise them and they sometimes sell them. 

You can tell how much the birds love it there as they all flock to the keepers for some attention and play time.

The more people friendly birds are in a garden at the end where you are welcome to get up close to them (at your own risk!)


----------

